# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Как вы относитесь к суициду других людей?

## Undead

Просьба ответы писать в теме даже если он звучит так же как и в голосовании

----------


## Painkiller

Отрицательно.Я обязательно попробую помочь...Мое дело-хотя бы помочь.Я почему-то задумываюсь о жизни других людей больше, чем о своей собственной, такой уж я есть, сможете вы меня понять или нет...

----------


## stre10k

у меня странная позиция позиция... сам всегда отталкиваю подобную помощь - предпочитаю сам все пережить... а вот другим помогу всегда, как бы плохо мне ни было - еще и его проблемы на себя возьму, как бы они не отталкивали меня... наверное просто потому что зная себя, боюсь что какая-нить фигня может послужить причиной суицида... а терять близких не хочется... а потом еще и винить себя, за то что не помог...

----------


## blooddrakon

Отрицательно. Человек имеет право выбора, но я все равно постараюсь хоть как-то помочь или переубедить.

----------


## Влюбленный....

Согласен с stre10k. Когда мне было плохо от всей помощи отказывался... Но когда это хотела сделать моя подруга(не подружка, а именно подруга) я всячески ее отговаривал...

----------


## Антонина

Нейтрально, но, если попросит помощи, помогу. Нельзя же обходить стороной других! Собственно, потому и на форуме.

----------


## Undead

Рон, юзай в следующий раз ctrl+z... Было бы все же интересно узнать твое мнение )
Мое кстати нейтрально, но если попросит человек помощи - помогу... Только если не словами(словами не умею :cry: )

----------


## Anubis

Иногда могу понять и думаю, что в их ситуации может и так же поступил бы. Иногда осуждаю и мысленно кручу пальцем у виска, если причина откровенно глупа (изменила девшка, поставили двойку, "эта типа гатично" и пр.))  Если могу чем-то помочь - помогаю, хотя ко мне мало кто обращается)))

----------


## Freezer2007

это личное дело каждого,если я увижу что человек ещё неуверен,если у него ещё есть хоть капля сомнения я постараюсь помочь

----------


## Born to kill

Если человек хороший...то помочь надо...если быдло какое нибудь...то туда ему и дорога.

----------


## bugfly

Нейтрально. Я считаю, что это выбор каждого, если человек захочет - он умрёт, если нет, то судьба всегда пошлёт ему помощников или случай, которые его остановят. Так что я считаю, что каждый решает для себя сам, ненужно никому ни мешать ни помогать. Если уж помогать, то нужно не  вытаскивать, а нужно показать дорогу, которую каждый из нас ищет, вот это помощь, ведь если человек дошёл до ручки, а его вытащили, то это поможет только на время, а потом он опять вернётся в свой кошмар и всё опять повторится. Человеку нужно решение проблемы, нужен путь выхода из его кошмара, а не временное отговаривание от такого своеобразного способа решения проблемы.

----------


## gvart

Нейтрально. Скорее всего.

----------


## Аска

Я не могу сказать, что я осуждаю людей, которые покончили с собой. Но и одобрение - совсем не то, что я чувствую. Точнее всего сказать: мне очень жаль, что люди до этого дошли. По себе знаю, им было очень плохо, невыносимо, раздирающе, ужасно тяжело. Я не могу их осуждать, осуждать глубоко несчастного человека - недоброе дело.

----------


## Psalm69

нейтрально, но если попросят помощи - постараюсь помочь и отговорить... вот, подруга у меня надавно по аське начала депрессировать...  я пытался помочь, но как-то не очень вышло

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Я отношусь отрицательно, особенно, если эти люди мне больше, чем просто знакомые. 
Я безусловно попытаюсь отговорить человека, помочь ему, даже если он мне почти незнаком.  Многие люди говорят, что у меня хорошо получается выводить людей из депрессии...Хотя если у меня депрессия - мне никто и ничто не поможет...

----------


## fallen_angel

Нейтрально, но если он попросит помощи - помогу.

В открытую помощи не попросит никто, завуалированную просьбу надо еще разглядеть.

----------


## Kranston

Нейтрально, но если он попросит помощи - помогу

----------


## H2

Нормально. Считаю, что суицид - личное дело каждого. Обычно всегда стараюсь помочь, но именно помочь решить проблему, а не отговаривать от суицида.

----------


## Pain

Отрицательно... В моей жизни был подобный случай, я вызвала скорую и МЧС (вскыть железную дверь))), прошло около 2-х лет, жалоб в мой адрес, со стороны "спасенного" не было... Может быть у него жизнь лучше и не стала, может были и ещё попытки... но самое главное что он живой, сейчас даже какие то планы строит...

----------


## Tauron

Нормально отношусь. Сложно осуждать у другого ту же цель, к которой ты сам идешь. 



> Многие люди говорят, что у меня хорошо получается выводить людей из депрессии...


 Аналогично. Наверно, потому что проще понять человека, стоящего у грани, если ты сам стоишь возле нее. И если вижу, что человеку можно помочь - помогаю. 
Если же помогать бессмысленно. Тогда ему уже ничего не надо кроме доброго напутствия и пары теплых слов на прощание.



> Хотя если у меня депрессия - мне никто и ничто не поможет....


 Аналогично. Правда я никогда и не просил о помощи.

----------


## NoNaMe

Любого чела жалко если он из-за страданий себя убивает. Отрицательно.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> Хотя если у меня депрессия - мне никто и ничто не поможет....
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Аналогично. Правда я никогда и не просил о помощи.


 Я тоже никогда не просила, просто меня очень редко видят с невеселым лицом и пытаются поднять настроение всегда, но чаще всего делают только хуже и я начинаю срываться на них...

----------


## Lena

Отрицательно.Я обязательно попробую помочь...Мое дело-хотя бы помочь.Я почему-то задумываюсь о жизни других людей больше, чем о своей собственной, такой уж я есть, сможете вы меня понять или нет...
Присоединяюсь. Мой ответ такой же.

----------


## TUSKA

отрицательно,постараюсь помочь.если это мой друг или просто человек,не отказывающийся от помощи.Достойный жить.если бы на моих глазах это делал любой из педофилов-маньяков или Чикатило,или Джек потрошитель...Я бы ещё и посоветовала,что лучше выбрать.и пакетик бы на голове подержала.И сказала бы "Глубже режь!" :twisted:

----------


## BlackBlood

нормально. 


если будет  друг ( хороший) то и за компанию согласен.

----------


## Azazello

Нейтрально, но если он попросит помощи - помогу

----------


## Misanthropia

Суицид - это сугубо личное дело каждого. Хотя выслушать человека не мешает, причем не ждать когда он сам тебя попросит об этом.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Может покажусь хладнокровной, но отношусь примерно также, как если бы человек спрашивал меня:"Какую марку машины мне купить?". Это личный выбор человека. Но я бы все равно сперва спросила:"Уверен ли ты?" По этому вопросу в лоб, многое можно понять(душевный срыв ли это, или серьезное намерение). И заметив бы мешкание, я бы скрытым макаром начала бы, образно говоря вытаскивать человека  :roll: 
Но и если бы человек попросил помощи, я бы не замедлила помочь.

----------


## Гражданин

отрицательно. я бы хотел помочь человеку. но зачастую если человек захотел ,точно решил покончить,то ему нельзя помочь.....

----------


## touch of rain...

"Отрицательно, я постараюсь помочь таким людям"

----------


## Вия

нейтрально,но помогу если попросят.

----------


## Агата

отрицательно.стараюсь помочь. меня это порой угнетает, давит, сама начинаю думатть о том, как бы себя прикончить, но не могу оставить человека одного со своим суицидом

----------


## felo_de_se

Нейтрально, но если он попросит помощи - помогу

----------


## stalkerN

я ответила - другое. я считаю - суицид это выбор сильного человека.
я уже потеряла своего любимого. он покончил с собой.
мне кажется - он совершил сильный и мужественный поступок. и как только приведу в порядок свой воспаленный мозг и закончу все дела я пойду за ним.

----------


## KnizhNa

мне не приходилось сталкиваться в реальной жизни с чьим-то су...  но если у человека есть железное и окончательное решение то никто тебе об этом и необмолвиться, а сам-то не факт что разглядишь.

----------


## Vornhold

Нейтрально-отрицательно... хотелось бы человека вытащить , но порой это не возможно, т.к зачастую человек находящийся в таком сотоянии долгое время... всеравно не будет никого слушать замкнувшись в себе. В лучшем случае нарисует на лице маску "да все хорошо " и быстрее закончит со всем. Винить его нельзя.

----------


## Vornhold

> но если у человека есть железное и окончательное решение то никто тебе об этом и необмолвиться, а сам-то не факт что разглядишь.


   Обмолвится может, но в момент срыва, тут только можно помочь... в самом начале как мне кажется. Потом когда эмоциональный срыв пройдет и человек решиться тут он действительно никому ничего не скажет в лицо.
   Хотя у меня у меня такого опыта потери близких не было и я могу ошибатся. И ни когда бы не хотел такого

----------


## KnizhNa

> Потом когда эмоциональный срыв пройдет и человек решиться тут он действительно никому ничего не скажет в лицо.


 +1

----------


## Stas

Мне это безразлично. Это выбор каждого человека. Но если буду проходить мимо человека, который лежит на асфальте в не естественной позе, то я э-э-э... постараюсь сделать ему искусственное дыхание.

----------


## Водра

> но если у человека есть железное и окончательное решение то никто тебе об этом и необмолвиться, а сам-то не факт что разглядишь.


 Согласна. А отношение мое - нейтральное. Это личное дело каждого.

----------


## lastlucifer

Отношусь нейтрально, но при возможносте хотел бы помочь...

----------


## tventin2

Нейтрально. Уважаю выбор.

----------


## Requiem.for.a.Dream.

Отношусь нейтрально но если попросит помощи то помогу 

хотя обычно люди которые реально склонны к суициду не просят помощи
и ничего не хотят слушать о прелестях этой жизни.. 

помню один человек, которого уже нет в живых, в последствие суицида, сказал: встретимся в аду=)

----------


## Коба

отрицательно

----------


## алекс

Мне сложно сказать как я отношусь к суициду. Наверное это всетаки неправильно, мне кажется что мир таков каким его видит человек. Если человек видит его в серых тонах, сложно заставить человека увидеть его в светлых тонах, а в этом наверное и заклюзается помощь такому человеку.

----------


## Hitorimono

попытаюсь помочь, если смогу. грустно, когда кто-то уходит, и вдвойне грустно, если оказывается, что человеку можно было помочь. а очень часто кто уходит, не говорит окружающим из-за чего, будучи уверенным, что его не поймут и осудят.

----------


## AJX

я - строго отрицательно !!..

если кто-то будет думать - попробую помочь, растолковать по-другому ситуацию - правда, истина в томя, что людям, по существу, наплевать.

если чел говорит о су, то он сразу изгой(если он не крутиться в реде готиков), отстой, неудачник..

по больщей части, людят плевать, что большинство проблем можно спокойно решить !!..
что чел, задумавший су всё же не псих, а чел, который наткнулся на преграду, стену, которую можно обойти только ценой собственной жизни !!

----------


## Black Angel

нейтрально, но если попросят помочь-помогу.
у каждого есть право выбора. выбрал покончить с собой, ну кончай, твоя жизнь, тебе ей и распоряжаться, все равно человека не переделаешь и насильно его держать...глупо...не удержишь. да и мне самой не хотелось бы, чтоб меня в последнии минуты дергали и просили остаться. выбор есть выбор, он раз и навсегда

----------


## AJX

> нейтрально, но если попросят помочь-помогу.
> у каждого есть право выбора. выбрал покончить с собой, ну кончай, твоя жизнь, тебе ей и распоряжаться, все равно человека не переделаешь и насильно его держать...глупо...не удержишь. да и мне самой не хотелось бы, чтоб меня в последнии минуты дергали и просили остаться. выбор есть выбор, он раз и навсегда


 
ИМХО, если человек не совсе псих, то у него есть шанс вернуться !!..

((Хотя некоторые лучше бы и не возвращались !!))

Всегда найдёться причина, о которой тот человек может и не знать, которая могла бы его заставить вернуться.
В Америке, кстати, в некоторых штатах, за попытку су штраф.
Хотя, лично Меня, это б подстегнуло к су.

Эхххх !!.. -стримммм !    :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, я согласен с тобой, но тут надо кое что учитывать, например то, что у человека могут быть просто какие нибудь трудности и по своему малодушие он не может их решить... ему просто требуется "пинок", что бы поттолкнуть его к решению какой нить проблемы... проще говоря надо чувствовать грань, когда человеку действительно лучше уйти или лучше остаться, потому как его путь еще не окончен...

----------


## Black Angel

> Black Angel, я согласен с тобой, но тут надо кое что учитывать, например то, что у человека могут быть просто какие нибудь трудности и по своему малодушие он не может их решить... ему просто требуется "пинок", что бы поттолкнуть его к решению какой нить проблемы... проще говоря надо чувствовать грань, когда человеку действительно лучше уйти или лучше остаться, потому как его путь еще не окончен...


 Если человек малодушен, то он врятли решит покончить с собой, скорей будет ходить и донимать всех своим нытьем о собственных проблемах. Но "пинать" тоже надо с умом, а то можно так "пнуть", что человек несколько метров земли носом пропашет =)

----------


## Black Angel

> ИМХО, если человек не совсе псих, то у него есть шанс вернуться !!..


 Бывает просто человек не видит этого своего шанса и рядом не оказывается никого, кто мог бы ему на этот шанс указать, вот люди и уходят без шанса вернуться...




> ((Хотя некоторые лучше бы и не возвращались !!))!!


 И где только была служба доверия, когда Гитлер с собой кончал?! =)




> В Америке, кстати, в некоторых штатах, за попытку су штраф.


 У нас за такое могут и в присушку упечь, но это, конечно если тебе *очень* не повезет

----------


## AJX

> Бывает просто человек не видит этого своего шанса и рядом не оказывается никого, кто мог бы ему на этот шанс указать, вот люди и уходят без шанса вернуться...


 
Я про то же !!..

Потому и "негативно" отношусь.
Всё-тки жизнь дана 1 раз в жизни человеку и нечего размениваться по мелочам !!!!   :Wink:

----------


## smik

отношусь нейтрально, в конце концов есть же свобода выбора. правда в отдельных случаях сложно остаться на стороне суи, если речь идет например об оставлении детей без матери или отца, это сложный вопрос, так что не все так уж однозначно.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

естественно я постораюсь по мере сил и возможностей помочь. отношусь к суициду других с пониманием, никогда не скажу что человек дурак раз на это пошёл, за исключением одного случая. это когда человек имея в жизни всё (здоровье, семью, достаток) убивает себя потому что он, видите ли, всего достиг и жить  больше не зачем.

----------


## Jizzy

положительно - если это решение, а не нытье и позерство
если человек действительно понял, что от него только проблемы у него самого и у окружающих, или если он просто бесполезен, или - по каким-то другим причинам - смерть для него является приемлемым решением, то он и только он вправе решать, как распорядиться собственной жизнью. всё, чем я могу помочь - это подсказать безболезненный и максимально быстрый способ

----------


## Мони

суицидники прежде всего создают проблемы другим людям. я знал очень мало людей, которые умерли неожиданно и тихо. даже если окружающие не знают о суициде, то человек всеравно косвенно проявляет свой негатив на окружающих. я считаю что таких люедй нужно лечить, лечить во благо всего общества, раньше таки или не доживали до совершеннолетия, либо погибали в битвах и пробелмы такой не стояло, сегодняшнее рафинированное общество позволяет себе терпеть этих людей, а затем получает результат в виде увеличения количества больных детей и вырождения нации. наши же налоги идут в том числе и на этих людей.

----------


## Jizzy

мони, согласен
лучше всего было бы просто предоставить на государственном уровне возможность каждому совершеннолетнему гражданину тихо и безболезненно уйти из жизни. а родителям - возможность применить эвтаназию к больному, искалеченному, слабому или неполноценному ребенку
нет у нас культуры смерти. тянут к жизни тех, кто к ней не приспособлен и не пригоден

----------


## [underlover]

нейтрально. точнее даже с сочувствием. помогу всегда. в любой ситуации. но только в том случае, если человек действительно решился. но суи до 20 лет я не одобряю, грубо говоря, когда пройдёт "гормональный бум", тогда да.. если суи будет в состоянии аффекта, то могу остановить. если же человек план вынашивал месяцами/а то и годами, то да, конечно

----------


## NNN

Сейчас-- с завистью.

----------


## madness

Я считаю, что каждый имеет право решать свою судьбу и распоряжаться своей жизнью. Так что нейтрально.

----------


## Зерошпиль

Я этим людям завидую, и считаю их сильными. Они сумели, а я боюсь боли

----------


## Dan7e

Это вообще в первую очередь выбор и, можно сказать, право каждого уйти из жизни по собственному желанию, а дальше не судите и не судимы будете, те кто судят - больные, однозначно я к этому относиться не могу.

----------


## uTorrentRus

искренне радоюсь, так как у человека хватило сил и воли покончить со всем этим.

----------


## Pechalka

Нейтрально, но если он попросит помощи - помогу.А ещё зависит от личной симпатии в человеку.Если не нравится человек..который собирается совершить су..то буду равнодушна и не буду отговаривать...

----------


## огрызок тепла

у меня вроде бы нет знакомых самоубийц.
но вот если кто-то свой начнет задумываться о суициде, буду отговаривать. если нужно, буду  за руки цепляться и ни на шаг не отойду.
если человек мне чужой, безразличен или даже неприятен, то мешать не буду и даже не попытаюсь удержать. тем более, если человек меня когда-то чем-то обидел. я скажу, что это его собственный выбор и он может распоряжаться жизнью так, как ему будет угодно.
я не злопамятна, не мстительна, нет. просто если обидчик  срывается в пропасть и буквально держится за край кончиками пальцев, то я как раз из тех людей, кто   аккуратно наступит  человеку на руки.

----------


## D.V.

До 22 лет - резко отрицательно. Путь полностью сформируется мировосприятие и не на уровне "я так хочуи все тут" а с обоснованием почему так. 
Если увижу в глазах страх смерти то помогу не умереть. Если человек мне неприятен (или сделал мне что-то плохое) то оттолкну его от черты и пойду далее. А он пока жив, пусть думает что ему действительно нужно.
Если человек мне приятен - то постараюсь, хоть на короткое время, зажечь в его глазах искру надежды. ожет за это время хоть что-то изменится у него к лучшему.
В Царской Руси был обычай: если при повешеньи веревка обрывалась - то этого человека помиловали и отпускали. Это значило что он еще не должен умереть. Так что, если у кого-то были неудачные попытки СУ, то может еще рано туда?

----------


## Nocticula

> ну каким делом я могу помочь, если сам в этом нуждаюсь?!


 Да вот как раз-таки  такие люди сближаются быстрее и понимают друг друга. И если станут дороги друг другу, то смогут себе помочь.

----------


## pobarabanus

тут пожалуй другое

----------


## Crazyman

Как работник похоронного бизнеса всегда вас жду в своих обьятьях,потому отношусь к этому нейтрально,хотя по большому счёту склоняюсь к положительному отношению к суи....Всё равно же вы сами для себя делаете это решение в мозгах,а моё дело обеспечить вам последнее пристанище в этом мире на  2-хметровой глубине в земле...Думайте,решайте,а если действительно задумали это зловещее дело - как говорится,Welcome!

----------


## Гражданин

Отрицательно, я постараюсь помочь таким людям

----------


## Леся

Полностью согласна. Только вот, по поводу Вашей фразы "достаточно полно понимаю последствия этого". Может быть помочь можно все-таки тем, что попытаться хотя бы просветить насчет этих последствий.

----------


## korch

Нейтрально.... Уже давно задумываюсь над вопросом: почему считается грехом то, что предназначено свыше?

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> Нейтрально.... Уже давно задумываюсь над вопросом: почему считается грехом то, что предназначено свыше?


 Погибнуть проще всего. А попробуй решить проблему и пройти жизненный путь достойно!

----------


## Леся

> Нейтрально.... Уже давно задумываюсь над вопросом: почему считается грехом то, что предназначено свыше?


 
Предназначено свыше что? Покончить жизнь самоубийством? Это как раз не предназначено. Изначальное предназначение - пройти весь путь до конца и умереть в определенный час. А СУ - это ваш возможный выбор. Но, только, он означает, что у вас не хватило мужества и сил пройти этот путь

----------


## [email protected]

> Предназначено свыше что? Покончить жизнь самоубийством? Это как раз не предназначено. Изначальное предназначение - пройти весь путь до конца и умереть в определенный час. А СУ - это ваш возможный выбор. Но, только, он означает, что у вас не хватило мужества и сил пройти этот путь


 Вопрос о судьбе бесконечен. А кто тебе сказал что определенный час для данного человека не должен наступить в результате самоубийства? Есть теория о фатуме.. она сводиться к тому что чтобы мы не делали и не предпринимали - это наша судьба и от нее никуда не денешься.

----------


## Леся

[[email protected];66217]Вопрос о судьбе бесконечен. А кто тебе сказал что определенный час для данного человека не должен наступить в результате самоубийства? Есть теория о фатуме.. она сводиться к тому что чтобы мы не делали и не предпринимали - это наша судьба и от нее никуда не денешься.


Бред! Судьбы как таковой вообще нет. Есть возможные вероятности реальности. Твой выбор - по какому следовать. А вообще  маловероятно, что ворона в моем лице сможет внятно ответить на твои вопросы.

----------


## dotosh

> Бред! Судьбы как таковой вообще нет. Есть возможные вероятности реальности. Твой выбор - по какому следовать.


 А как же:
  И не думать об этом нельзя
  И не помнить об этом не вправе я
  Это наша с тобою судьба
  Это наша с тобой биография
Даже если судьбы и нет,то биография(жизнеописание) все равно остается.Прошлое вроде бы уже не выбирают.Или мои сведения о прошлом устарели?

----------


## [email protected]

> Бред! Судьбы как таковой вообще нет. Есть возможные вероятности реальности. Твой выбор - по какому следовать. А вообще  маловероятно, что ворона в моем лице сможет внятно ответить на твои вопросы.


 Неприятно учить вас элементарной компьютерной грамотности, но приходиться - научитесь квотить - на это надеюсь у вас ума хватит?

Судьба и прочая - понятие философские и поэтому заявлять о существовании/отсутствии таковой это то же что и спор о ангелах на конце иглы. С вашей версией про ворону согласен.

----------


## Леся

[[email protected];66266]Неприятно учить вас элементарной компьютерной грамотности, но приходиться - научитесь квотить - на это надеюсь у вас ума хватит?

Судьба и прочая - понятие философские и поэтому заявлять о существовании/отсутствии таковой это то же что и спор о ангелах на конце иглы. С вашей версией про ворону согласен.


Это мой последний ответ на Ваши мелкие и дешевые выпады. Больше можете не утруждаться. Отвечать Вам считаю ниже своего достоинства.

----------


## Lightyear

Ответила, что отношусь отрицательно, но если попросят постараюсь помочь. А вообще считаю, что филосовское отношение к суициду-самое необременительное. Гораздо сложнее принять, что причины достаточно банальны, что-то вроде душевной лени. Лень думать/о ком-то кроме себя и свох переживаний/, лень к чему-то стремиться, лень изменить себя, свое отношение...и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Irene

По-разному. 
Подростки часто поступают необдуманно. С подростком я бы, наверное, смогла поговорить и отговорить. 

Со взрослым человеком - нет, я бы не нашла нужных слов и аргументов. Вообще, мне кажется, сытый голодного не разумеет, меня саму бесит ужасно, когда чье-нибудь самодовольное рыльце мне объясняет, что все замечательно, надо просто на солнышке чаще гулять и спортом заниматься, и тогда настроение поднимется. Это и называется - человек не понимает твою проблему и лезет учить, как надо жить. Тебе хорошо - живи на здоровье, а меня не трогай. 

Я не считаю, что не нужно отговаривать от последнего шага. Просто я не умею и не могу.  Мне вообще часто приходит крамольная мысль по поводу какого-нибудь человека, - Я бы на твоем месте давно вздернулась, а ты еще трепыхаешься, неужели умудряешься какое-то удовольствие от жизни получать?

----------


## Serg

Иногда в жизни ничего другого не остается как уйти, и просто говорить, что это неправильный поступок нельзя. Выбор делает человек и он несёт за этот выбор ответственность.

----------


## Taliesin

Право на смерть есть неотъемлемая часть права на жизнь. И никто не вправе осудить решение другого человека умереть. Врядли есть нечто более личное. А помощь... Если человек просит - правильно будет помочь. Если нет - предложить помощь. Но окончательное решение всегда за ним и оно неоспоримо.

----------


## Tuuska

Потеряв любимейшего друга, отношусь теперь отрицательно.Просто потому,что он ушёл,а я осталась.Здесь.У могилы.Без него.Хотя при этом отношение к моему собственному суициду и даже просто смерти не изменилось-как-то не представляются рыдающими и осиротевшими друзья и близкие.

----------


## МаксимНазаров

> Право на смерть есть неотъемлемая часть права на жизнь. И никто не вправе осудить решение другого человека умереть. Врядли есть нечто более личное. А помощь... Если человек просит - правильно будет помочь. Если нет - предложить помощь. Но окончательное решение всегда за ним и оно неоспоримо.


 Дело то в том, что осуждать бесполезно, человека не вернуть. Жизнь не только личное, но и всеобщее достояние. Потеряв близкого человека чувствешь себя оскорбленным. Решение можно изменить добрым словом, которое, как известно, и кошке приятно

----------


## огрызок тепла

> у меня вроде бы нет знакомых самоубийц.
> но вот если кто-то свой начнет задумываться о суициде, буду отговаривать. если нужно, буду  за руки цепляться и ни на шаг не отойду.
> если человек мне чужой, безразличен или даже неприятен, то мешать не буду и даже не попытаюсь удержать. тем более, если человек меня когда-то чем-то обидел. я скажу, что это его собственный выбор и он может распоряжаться жизнью так, как ему будет угодно.
> я не злопамятна, не мстительна, нет. просто если обидчик  срывается в пропасть и буквально держится за край кончиками пальцев, то я как раз из тех людей, кто   аккуратно наступит  человеку на руки.


 сама себя цитирую. просто сейчас у меня сложилось мнение о суициде и мне кажется, что оно отличается от того,что было. я не знаю, в какой момент оно изменилось. и изменилось ли вообще. в принципе, все также. со своими буду цепляться и ни на шаг не отойду, если почувствую что-то. к остальным окружающим-равнодушно.  и скорее всего не из-за того, что я вот сука такая злобная. а просто потмоу что в какой-то момент сама мысль о суициде стала мне чужой и непонятной. просто в какой-то момент  мне показалось ненормальным само желание человека убить себя. не надо сейчас кидаться в меня тапками и тряпками. я сама не знаю, почему  так получилось. я на форуме не первый месяц и даже не первый год и появилась тут тоже не от того,что все было хорошо и жизнь играла для меня разноцветными яркими красками.вот как-то так вообщем

----------


## Alies

Каждый имеет право на смерть.Если будут колебаться.постараюсь помочь даже если не просят)Хотя "помощь" для меня понятие весьма своеобразное.Если же причина обдуманна со всех строн и для человека действительно нет выхода.то скорее помогу найти более или менее надежный способ.

----------


## blooddrakon

Раньше я тоже верил в то что каждый имеет право выбирать, и сам для себя решать , но в последнее время , и при учёте некоторых обстоятельств убедился в том насколько порой этот выбор может быть неосознанным и непродуманным, и скольким людям вокруг подобное легкомыслие может причинить боль, не говоря уже о самом человеке, который сам и усугубляет своё состояние с головой погружаю в подобного рода фатализм. Так, что хоть и стараюсь сохранить демократичный взгляд на вещи, но всё-же все больше уверяюсь, что человек как минимум должен доказать , что полностью осознаёт принятое решение , быть уверенным в нём , и ясно понимать то, что он собирается сделать. И даже в таком случае, нет на земле ни одного человека, который действительно мог бы сказать, - "Да теперь я испробовал абсолютно все возможности и шансы и не осталось больше ничего" , так чтобы это не было ложью, всегда останется с десяток вариантов пусть и самых фантастичных. За себя могу с уверенностью сказать , что если это окажется, например хороший друг , приложу максимум усилий чтобы спасти человека, и найти выход, даже если придётся обидеть этого человека, и потом он будет ненавидеть меня. По крайней мере и боль и обиды могут пройти со временем, в отличие от "путешествия в один конец".

----------


## наивная дурочка

полностью согласна с предыдущим автором ,поэтому я выбрала отрицательно.

----------


## gansas

Лично мне кажется, что у человека должно быть право умереть. Поэтому я спокойно отношусь к чужому самоубийству. Если человек так поступил - у него были причины. Веские или нет - вообще-то не наше дело. Потому что мы не на его месте и не можем судить о чём-либо.

----------


## rbiyks

Я выбрал "Другое". Я против необдуманного, необоснованного суицида. Я не помогу человеку сделать су, если посчитаю, что су необоснованно. Критерии обоснования - отдельный вопрос. 

Я НЕ выбрал "Нейтрально", потому что в большинстве случаев я думаю что буду против суицида других.

----------


## NEET

К суициду отношусь отрицательно, но это не распространяется на самих суицидников. Их судить не за что, поэтому отношение к ним в целом не зависит от их выбора. Но когда понятно, что они это делают необдуманно, не понимая всей глубины своего выбора, мне то ли становится жаль их, то ли еще что-то... В общем, появляется протест против их отношения к с/у, и мне становится трудно сдержать себя, чтобы не предложить им что-нибудь вроде альтернативного видения своих проблем или другого отношения к жизни, смерти и пр. Но именно *предложить*, а не переубедить. Надеюсь разница понятна.
Выбрал третий(а не второй) снизу вариант, потому что не считаю помощью то, о чем не просят и не могли попросить.

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

К су - ответил "другое". Если для человека жизнь уже превратилась в пытку и выхода нет (а вы когда-нибудь видели КАК умирает человек с раком лёгких?) препятствовать не стану, если это близкий - сам выдам скальпель и учебник топографической анатомии, раскажу ГДЕ И КАК НАДО, что б наверняка и не очень больно, но не более того. Когда то отговаривал и отговорил... Лишние месяцы агонии... Ну а если это вообще незнакомый человек на улице - его дело, лишь бы мне под колёса не кидался. Другой вопрос - форумчане: у них действительно есть очень серьёзные причины для су (иначе бы они этот форум не искали и не нашли), осуждать не буду, но был бы очень рад, если бы у них всё наладилось, чтоб они остались живы, пусть даже не надолго, на каких-нибудь лет 50-100 :Smile:  А с одной знакомой девочкой был забавный случай: депрессия (реактивная), мысли "пойду повешусь", вывел её на откровенный разговор и без тени осуждения рассказал в подробностях что происходит при самоповешении, видали бы вы её глаза! До показа фоток дело не дошло, ужас и отвращение к суициду (не только к верёвке) остался до сих пор, сейчас не скажу что сильно счастлива, но жива, работает, молодой человек есть. Так что су - выход не для всех, но кому "не положено" по моем скромному хо через этот "выход" и не выйдут, хотя помочь им стоит,хотя бы просто выслушав...

----------


## Отдамся

На самом деле, некоторым свойственно желание помочь, но т.к. здесь уж люди с наклонностями к су... так же естественно не желание принимать помощь кого-либо, и не желание делиться своими проблемами.

----------


## rbiyks

> На самом деле, некоторым свойственно желание помочь, но т.к. здесь уж люди с наклонностями к су... так же естественно не желание принимать помощь кого-либо, и не желание делиться своими проблемами.


 Плюс пятьсот!!! Много тут "помогальщиков", я смотрю развелось! Все хотят кому-нибудь помочь. Хлебом не корми, дай только попомогать.

----------


## nyakus murmyakus

> Плюс пятьсот!!! Много тут "помогальщиков", я смотрю развелось! Все хотят кому-нибудь помочь. Хлебом не корми, дай только попомогать.


 "Грешно смеяться над больными людьми!" (к/ф "Кавказская пленница"), возможно, многих это пока и удерживает - возможность помочь человеку, оказавшемуся в схожей ситуации (когда уже понимаешь, что МНЕ жить дальше уже незачем...), хотя прекрасно понимаю, что Ваша ирония совершенно беззлобна...
Алсо, не  будем забывать про пресловутую компенсацию (в данном случае, учитывая специфику ресурса, гиперкомпенсацию!) "помогальщиков" - пусть хоть кому-нибудь наш жизненный опыт и душевное тепло (уже не нужное мне нах)     принесёт неведомому %username% если не пользу, то хоть облегчение, пусть хотя бы навеет сладкий сон...
Извините за сумбурность, с искренним уважением за искренниий пост.

----------


## masei78

всем привет! я новенький.
Отношусь нормально, считаю. что у каждого свой выбор. Значит пришло осознание бссмысленности жизни на этой земле.

----------


## Билл Гейтс

"Зверю - берлога, страннику - дорога, мертвому- дроги. Каждому - Свое...", но если это Мне лично близкий человек..... отношусь, как к самой подлой подставе и предательству.. поэтому и не знаю что и как сделать Самой..

----------


## Selbstmord

Просто нейтрально.

----------


## Lera

Отношусь нейтрально. Это выбор самого человека и я его (выбор) уважаю.
Помочь не смогла бы, только посочувствую.

----------


## тишина

Нейтрально. Но, если попросит о помощи и я в состоянии буду помочь, то помогу.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

Нейтрально, но если он попросит помощи - помогу

----------


## YouRoKc

Если это их выбор, то я отношусь к ним с уважением.

----------


## Momia

Нейтрально...никто не вправе, кроме самого человека, распоряжаться его жизнью...

----------


## Epitaph

Нейтрально, но если он попросит помощи - НЕ помогу

----------


## Deathman

Нейтрально, при условии что это хорошо обдуманное решение а не действие мимолетных эмоций.

----------


## Winter

Это ловушка?))
Если я нажму "положительно", за мной завтра приедет фургончик с угрюмыми дядьками?)) Или бан словлю?)

----------


## мутный тип

Они решились, у них хоть капля силы воли есть

----------


## Дима_

> Это ловушка?))
> Если я нажму "положительно", за мной завтра приедет фургончик с угрюмыми дядьками?)) Или бан словлю?)


 Если ты писал это из дома и не выходил в инет через прокси, то возможно что приедут.



> Они решились, у них хоть капля силы воли есть


 А может наоборот, у них слабая сила воли и они не смогли вылезти из дерьма?

----------


## Selbstmord

> А может наоборот, у них слабая сила воли и они не смогли вылезти из дерьма?


 Это бесконечный спор, которому нет конца, не вижу смысла даже речь об этом заводить) хотя я считаю, что самоубийцы - это сильные духом люди...

----------


## Хвост

Это личное дело каждого.

----------


## lostsoul

завидую))   это единственное чему я когда-либо завидовала

----------


## Дима_

> Это личное дело каждого.


 Не всегда. Если у него есть родственники, друзья, он подставит и бросит их всех!

----------


## Toadstool

Странно, думая про себя, суицид смотрится как более-менее логичное решение.
Но как гляжу на других, так думаю - тупо это, и мысль у них хромает.

----------


## Хвост

> Не всегда. Если у него есть родственники, друзья, он подставит и бросит их всех!


  - а почему он перед ними обязан жить?  :Confused:

----------


## Bill

Зависит от причины по которой они это делают.  Если подросток-дурак убивает себя из за "любви", то к такому отношусь отрицательно.  Но конечно есть и уважительные причины.

----------


## Хвост

> Но конечно есть и уважительные причины.


  - например Адольф Гитлер  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

> - а почему он перед ними обязан жить?


 Потому что они его выкормили, вырастили, если он себя убьет - значит они зря старались. Если уйдет человек, которого ты любишь, тебе ведь неприятно будет?

----------


## Хвост

> Потому что они его выкормили, вырастили, если он себя убьет - значит они зря старались.


  - ну даже если принять это за весомый аргумент, то выкармливают и выращивают обычно родители токмо, а все родственники и друзья.



> Если уйдет человек, которого ты любишь, тебе ведь неприятно будет?


  - ну так, но пардон, разве тот факт, что я кого-то люблю, делает его передо мною обязанным в чём-то? Если ты, почтенный, к примеру, женсчину полюбишь, безуспешно, не станешь же заявлять, что она тебе что-то должна?  :Smile:  Ну не любит, но и не обязана, просто не повезло и не получилось  :Smile:

----------


## Bill

> Потому что они его выкормили, вырастили, если он себя убьет - значит они зря старались.


 Зря старались?!  Чем это отличается от насильника и похитителя который держит пленниц у себя в подвале, и ругает своих жертв говоря им что они не ценят его баланду?!

Каждый родитель - преступник.  И родитель и убийца заставляет другого человека пережить смерть.




> Если уйдет человек, которого ты любишь, тебе ведь неприятно будет?


 Мне будет неприятнее если любимый человек которому легче было бы умереть, не может этого сделать (например человек мучается, просит эвтаназии, а врачи не идут на встречу).

----------


## Lillu

Отрицательно, я постараюсь помочь таким людям

----------


## Baalberith

Нейтрально, если весь мир передохнет пускай так и поступают. Но если кто хочет помощи я выслушаю проблему.

----------


## Танюха

Мне не пофиг будет, я постараюсь сама помочь этому человеку, если это будет в моих возможностях. Мне понять такого человека, ведь я сама такая. Я девушка которая склонна к су и у который он уже был, к сожалению, потому что не удачный...

----------


## zmejka

Очень больная тема ((( только вчера ревела из за того, что один человек собирается уйти... Пока не увидела фотки - еще ничего -больше воспринимался как ник на форуме... а вот после фоток...предельно ясно понимаешь, что это ЖИВОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! и что очень скоро он станет мертвым!!! 
и это все при том, что сама кучу лет собираюсь убить себя...

----------


## trypo

все к лучшему , змейка .
они все были живими , но пришла пора.
ушедшего необходимо отпустить.

----------


## Игорёк

> Очень больная тема ((( только вчера ревела из за того, что один человек собирается уйти... Пока не увидела фотки - еще ничего -больше воспринимался как ник на форуме... а вот после фоток...предельно ясно понимаешь, что это ЖИВОЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! и что очень скоро он станет мертвым!!! 
> и это все при том, что сама кучу лет собираюсь убить себя...


 Может быть ты очередная жерства провокатора и шантажиста ? Ни кому не в обиду, но так бывало тут очень часто. Вероятно твои переживания напрасны.

----------


## zmejka

Игорёк, нет. Инфа 100 % .Это не тот случай. Я в су теме уже битый пес  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорёк, нет. Инфа 100 % .Это не тот случай. Я в су теме уже битый пес


 Все так говорят)..  в любом случае, удачи тебе и твоему другу.

----------


## zmejka

Игорёк, спасибо ) да это даже и не друг, как не странно...просто - влюбилась в фотки )

проголосовала за "другое". Бывают ситуации, когда осуждать не стану совсем, стажем, причина - психрасстройство, не поддающееся лечению, и постоянно причиняющее невыносимые муки, делающие человека неспособным заботится о своих элементарных потребностях, тяжелые физические заболевания - с подобными последствиями...
Хотя - для кого то - и жизнь в инвалидной коляске - вполне себе жизнь, а для кого то - веская причина для су...

----------


## No pain no gain

если кто-то из близких к вам людей хочет умереть, очень эгоистично пытаться удержать его. хотя все люди эгоисты. но я бы поиложил только _минимальные_ усилия, чтобы разобраться, может, не все так плохо.
мой друг покончил с собой 4 года назад. многие говорили "дурак", кто-то вообще отказывался верить, что он сам. а я уважаю его решение.

----------


## Error-Nature

Буду уважать выбор этого человека.

----------


## dansLevol

Однозначного ответа нет. Все зависит от причин. Если человек просит помощи, это говорит о несерьезности его намерений, но я все равно помогу. Не раз приходилось беседовать

----------


## Лазарус

многим помогал,но есть люди, которым действительно не помочь..

----------


## glanosors

Мне кажется это великолепная фраза

----------


## Snape

Нейтрально отношусь - как и ко всему, что есть личное дело человека: к его мировоззрению, религиозной принадлежности, сексуальной ориентации и т.п. Пока человек не навязывает свою волю, точку зрения и свои желания остальным - с собой он волен делать что хочет, ИМХО.

----------


## Лазарус

> Нейтрально отношусь - как и ко всему, что есть личное дело человека: к его мировоззрению, религиозной принадлежности, сексуальной ориентации и т.п. Пока человек не навязывает свою волю, точку зрения и свои желания остальным - с собой он волен делать что хочет, ИМХО.


 приятно видеть адекватных людей

----------


## freeze

я им *завидую*! они все таки перебороли инстинкт самосохранения и сделали все возможное для реализации ... они забивают на родных, знакомых, может на друзей (если они есть) . хотя не нравится когда делают на эмоциях, чтобы кому то что то доказать или по случайности чтобы напугать кого то.. и к тем кому получилось я испытываю некое уважение

----------


## оригами

смотря какая причина сподвигла, какой был выбран способ и что суицидник после себя решил оставить.

----------


## Милая Кися

Конечно я помогу такому человеку! Особенно если он мой друг или знакомый. Я против суицида, хоть и сама хочу умереть. Просто жизнь других людей для меня важнее чем моя

----------


## Everywhere

я отношусь отрицательно. а знаете почему ?? а суицидники зачастую хорошие и добрые люди. вот если бы педофилы тут писали - хочу умереть..или убийцы.
но ведь нет - самоубийцы - люди с доброй душой , которым очень тяжело в этом мире. почему дерьмо люди живут, а хорошие, достойные, - не справляются?

----------


## Everywhere

бред какой. и вы еще тут постоялец... у людей проблемы а вы кажется вообще ничего не понимаете и тут для прикола

----------


## June

> почему дерьмо люди живут, а хорошие, достойные, - не справляются?


 У Белинского есть вариант ответа на вопрос:




> Подлецы потому и успевают в своих делах, что поступают с честными людьми, как с подлецами, а честные люди поступают с подлецами, как с честными людьми.

----------


## White_Gargouil

> думаешь кому-то твои слова поддержки помогут?


 janu0320, слова поддержки вряд ли помогут в решении проблем, это верно. Однако они утешают. И для некоторых людей - для меня в частности - очень важно получать хоть изредка  эти "бессмысленные" слова поддержки. Я рад простому выражению сочувствия в свою сторону. Без этого мое существования было бы куда более невыносимым. 
Если бы все мы были чуть добрее и внимательнее друг к другу, если бы перестали зацикливаться на своих обидах и агрессии, если бы не было в нас этого смехотворного и мерзкого желания подколоть, задеть, обсмеять (дабы возвеличить собственное эго в своих же глазах)  - мир стал бы лучше. Простое неравнодушие к ближнему могло бы спасти множество жизней. 
пс, ни за кого не заступаюсь.

----------


## culexus

> Я вот этот тупой высер не понял, "у людей проблемы", я их что добавляю или ты отнимаешь? Я не против слов поддержки в чью либо сторону, пока на этом не начинают взращивать своё эго и принижать остальных. Она выставляет себя хорошей, хуй знает почему, кому она помогла в своей жизни, а меня мудаком, как-будто я кому-то добавляю проблем к уже имеющейся кучке проблем. Другая послала нахер из своей темы на пустом месте, и в своей же теме пишет какая она мягкая личность, пруу.


 "А ты че такой серьезный?" : )

----------


## Чувак

Положительно, и считаю их смелыми людьми, которые "смогли".

----------


## culexus

> а я всегда серьёзный


 Поди даже в зеркале самому себе не улыбаешься? : )

----------


## White_Gargouil

> ...дальше слов поддержки человеческое неравнодушие никогда не заходит.


 Хм.. так уж никогда? А как же дружба? Отношения взаимоуважения и взаимопомощи на постоянной основе? 
В условиях, кхм, форума неравнодушие легче всего выразить парой подбадривающих слов. Или вниманием к чужим проблемам. Все это - проявления неравнодушия разной степени выраженности. И Здесь логичнее избрать простую степень неравнодушия. Сдружиться со всеми ведь невозможно, как невозможно и уделять достаточно времени каждой чужой проблеме.
Впрочем, неважно. Вы написали, что не против явления поддержки, и посему я со спокойной душой прекращаю свои речи по этому поводу.




> Я вот этот тупой высер не понял, "у людей проблемы"...


 Тоже считаю, что та обвинительная фраза в вашу сторону была не совсем..корректной. 
Но вы слишком уж бурно реагируете. Зачем же позволять себе задеваться такими пустяками? И кроме того, вы ругаете остальных за проявления неуважения и агрессии, но сами при этом приумножаете это неуважение и агрессию. Уподобляясь тем самым своим врагам. 
Насилие не излечить насилием. Попытайтесь отыскать в себе спокойствие и оставьте обиды.

----------


## Remarque

Не обижайся, но со стороны ты и правда кажешься чересчур мнительным и обидчивым. Смотри, вот, например, ты считаешь, что тебе нагрубила Holly Alto. Допустим, что это так. Но ты же ей тоже потом грубовато ответил. По идее, вы с ней квиты. Но ты и после этого ещё пару раз пытался её уколоть то в её теме, то в своей, то здесь. Это же явное передёргивание. То же самое и с Everywhere. Да, она тебе однозначно первая нагрубила. Ты ей тоже не особо вежливо ответил. А затем, на следующий день опять её задеваешь. Я понимаю, когда человек даёт сдачи. Но ведь справедливо же, что за одну грубость грубят в ответ тоже лишь один раз, а не два или три. Я тоже далеко не самый вежливый на форуме, но даже учитывая мой непростой характер, у меня есть некие ориентиры)

----------


## Remarque

Понимаешь, ты же себе же сам портишь настроение, когда раскручиваешь себе нервы. Тебе нагрубили, потом ты нагрубил. Твоя "обидчица" потом просто никак не реагирует, не думая о тебе, а ты лишь портишь себе самому нервы, продолжая воевать без противника, а ведь нужно просто мирно забыть о ситуации, не прокручивая у себя её постоянно в мозгу. Прекрасно понимаю, что трудно промолчать, когда тебе нагрубили. Но я же отнюдь не призываю к этому. На одно хамство для душевного равновесия нужно ответить лишь тем же, не более.

----------


## Remarque

Выигрывает же в ссоре отнюдь не тот, кто больше грубит, а у кого по его окончании спокойнее на душе.

----------


## Remarque

Да больше не о чем, проехали) Выспись лучше. Я тоже спать пойду.

----------


## culexus

> У меня нет зеркал, дисморфобия же)


 А ты представь, что в отражении - не ты, а другой человек. Не будешь же ты ему грубить и выказывать свое презрение? А потом, если приглядеться - может он и не заслуживает вовсе твоего недовольства, не такой уж он и противный...

: )

----------


## culexus

> Относительно меня противный, относительно других мне похуй какой это человек.


 Ну, значит и поделать ничего не возможно, раз делать ничего и не надо по сути-то : )) Ведь вся эта дисморфофобия покоится на произвольном твоем отношении к самому себе и ничем "статичным" не обоснована.

Ты играешь с самим собой, как котенок с собственным хвостом.

----------


## culexus

> Мы о моей дисморфобии ведём речь или о том какие все люди прекрасные?


 Не знаю как ты, а я просто болтаю с тобой о всяком : )

----------

